# Recumbents and Pee Breaks



## a.twiddler (6 May 2021)

Something that I had not thought about before but on my last recumbent trip I found myself stopping for a leak every 30 or 40 minutes which was annoying because it resulted in me having to look for potential stop sites rather than just enjoying the ride. Also bearing in mind that the Linear has the stealth capability of The Arrival of The Queen of Sheba it’s not so easy to just stick it in the hedge and nip round for some relief. This has some implications if I want to go off for a few days later this year and cover some miles. I would need to keep hydrated but don’t want to have to spend too much travelling time lurking in the shrubbery instead.

I haven’t been riding my upright so much since I got this Linear but despite not having the greatest bladder capacity in the world I used to do better than that when out on it.

Have other recumbentists any observations on this phenomenon?


----------



## flake99please (6 May 2021)

I experience similar issues and plan my routes accordingly. For me it’s probably the worst of the pitfalls of trike ownership.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 May 2021)

Don’t have that problem and doubt it’s the position.


----------



## numbnuts (6 May 2021)

Been riding my trike since 2014, so far so good, maybe it's down to old age,............. Oh I'm 69


----------



## Blue Hills (6 May 2021)

Can't see it being more of a problem really than with an upright bike.
If it bothers you, with all that frame to play with/integrate gubbins into, and that prone position, I'm sure someone could rig something up to extract whatever on the move and spray it onto the fields you're passing.


----------



## oldwheels (6 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Can't see it being more of a problem really than with an upright bike.
> If it bothers you, with all that frame to play with/integrate gubbins into, and that prone position, I'm sure someone could rig something up to extract whatever on the move and spray it onto the fields you're passing.


On the bike I could just stand with the bike and guarantee that the first car for ages will suddenly appear.
The trike can be a problem as my balance is not good and I have to get out of it hopefully with something solid for support. I have to move away from the trike as the wind always changes direction towards it as soon as the flow starts.


----------



## a.twiddler (7 May 2021)

I have no intention of spraying anything anywhere. I'm sure we've all had a face full of screen wash at some time. However, if all else fails, I could adapt a "pilot's friend" or the type of device used by paragliders. 

Just roll up in a layby at a roadside drain, extend the tube, do what you have to do, stand up to allow for emptying the tube, roll it up and clip it to your belt, and be on your way with nobody any the wiser. The bike is low enough, don't even have to get off the bike. Fine in theory, maybe not so straightforward in practice. Potentially a great time saver. If I get as far as testing one, I'll post the details.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 May 2021)

Im not sure whats going on here. Are you suggesting that a recumbent makes you pee more?


----------



## a.twiddler (7 May 2021)

Just pondering the er, pissibility that it might. Just read the OP. Seems clear enough to me. If enough recumbent riders reply, we might be able to get a broad view, with the caveat that people ride recumbents for different reasons, and age could be a factor, and of course all opinions are subjective. You are using different muscles, you breathe differently ("belly breathing") and your weight is supported differently than on an upright.
Your kidneys would continue to work if you were standing on your head but I wonder if the effect of lying down while exercising has any effect on their output. Might not have much effect on a 20 year old, but I'm 69 next week. So perhaps I'm suggesting it makes_ me_ pee more.


----------



## DRHysted (7 May 2021)

1st thing my 73 year old Mum does after a ride on the recumbent is go for a pee. She’s always gone on about having the constitution of an ox, but the vibrations she feels on the recumbent seem to effect her bladder.


----------



## T4tomo (7 May 2021)

a bit off topic, but mate & i were stood at side of country lane having a pee when I hear the clip clop of an approaching horse, sure enough horse and female rider appear from bridle way. I doubt the low-ish hedge did much to shield our modesty, not we were fussed. I shouted a cheery "good morning and apologies " and we all carried on....


----------



## cougie uk (7 May 2021)

I remember Andy Wilkinson bringing his record breaking LEJOG recumbent to the local cycling cafe - not long after he'd taken the record. 

Lovely looking thing with the full fairing - completely different from any other bike there. 

Mate of mine was fascinated by a bit of piping underneath - he grasped it to examine it closer to see if he could fathom what it's purpose was. 

"That's for the pee"...

Mate clip clopped off to wash his hands.


----------



## a.twiddler (7 May 2021)

A bit of bodywork (like a cape or long jacket) gives opportunties for relieving oneself inoffensively in a world where everyone has a camera phone and an an inclination to be offended on someone else's behalf.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 May 2021)

Now if it was pea breaks...


----------



## a.twiddler (7 May 2021)

Please! We're bean serious here!


----------



## oldwheels (7 May 2021)

a.twiddler said:


> A bit of bodywork (like a cape or long jacket) gives opportunties for relieving oneself inoffensively in a world where everyone has a camera phone and an an inclination to be offended on someone else's behalf.


That is what was done by Josie Dew I think.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (7 May 2021)

In a previous life I did a bit of scuba diving. I could almost guarantee within 20 mins of getting into the water I would be bursting. There‘s not much that you can do if you’re 20m and need to do a decompression stop before you surface... one had to, er, adapt to the circumstances. Talking to other divers it appears I was not alone. It could be that the more horizontal position and relatively higher blood pressure at the kidney level (vs standing or sitting) has an effect.

That said I don’t notice a problem even on my most laid back of laidbacks.


----------



## oldwheels (7 May 2021)

404 Not Found Anywhere said:


> In a previous life I did a bit of scuba diving. I could almost guarantee within 20 mins of getting into the water I would be bursting. There‘s not much that you can do if you’re 20m and need to do a decompression stop before you surface... one had to, er, adapt to the circumstances. Talking to other divers it appears I was not alone. It could be that the more horizontal position and relatively higher blood pressure at the kidney level (vs standing or sitting) has an effect.
> 
> That said I don’t notice a problem even on my most laid back of laidbacks.


Never found that to be problem myself. 
Sometimes a someone would jump in with the pee zip undone. Panic. My suit had no pee zip.
That is one advantage of wet suits when we started, warms you up nicely.
You must have been down for some time to do a decompression stop from 20M. We regularly went to 
25 or 30M and just had a slow ascent as normal.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (8 May 2021)

Is your need to pass urine only associated with riding the Linear? If you are over 50 have you had a well man check? Enlarged prostate may be the culprit.......... very common and symptoms can often be relieved with medication - but also worth excluding prostate malignancy which if identified early responds well to treatment.....
If in doubt - get checked out!


----------



## Archie_tect (8 May 2021)

A catheter tube may solve the problem... just don't flush when standing...


----------



## a.twiddler (8 May 2021)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Is your need to pass urine only associated with riding the Linear? If you are over 50 have you had a well man check? Enlarged prostate may be the culprit.......... very common and symptoms can often be relieved with medication - but also worth excluding prostate malignancy which if identified early responds well to treatment.....
> If in doubt - get checked out!


Been there, done that, got the T shirt. I have gone through the uncomfortable pokings, proddings, investigations, scans and indignities which many blokes my age have undergone and I have to say that the NHS has been excellent throughout, despite being in the middle of the COVID-19 lockdown last year.

The majority of chaps my age will have an enlarged prostate whether they are showing symptoms yet or not, fortunately mine is benign and amenable to medication. The symptom which led to the investigations was not problems in passing or retaining urine, but passing blood. I don't mind telling you that it was extremely frightening. Fortunately the cause was easily identified and treatable. If any of you have similar symptoms I would emphasise @mrandmrspoves advice and get it checked out.

I don't have a back to back upright ride to directly compare with the Linear as my longer rides tend to be on the Linear nowadays. My expectation would be that the relaxed ride on the Linear would make you want to go less, compared with pounding your perineum on the saddle of an upright.
My impression, though, was that I needed to go less when riding an upright (but not done a longish ride on it since I got the Linear).
Still, I'm pleased to have had all the responses so far.


----------



## a.twiddler (8 May 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> A catheter tube may solve the problem... just don't flush when standing...


I refer you to my earlier post about the type of thing some paragliders use.


----------



## Archie_tect (8 May 2021)

a.twiddler said:


> I refer you to my earlier post about the type of thing some paragliders use.


Perhaps it's time to change your CC name to a.piddler ?


----------



## a.twiddler (8 May 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Perhaps it's time to change your CC name to a.piddler ?


Or a.(t)widdler. I had given it some thought!


----------



## byegad (8 May 2021)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Is your need to pass urine only associated with riding the Linear? If you are over 50 have you had a well man check? Enlarged prostate may be the culprit.......... very common and symptoms can often be relieved with medication - but also worth excluding prostate malignancy which if identified early responds well to treatment.....
> If in doubt - get checked out!


That was my first thought. Having ridden recumbents since 2005 and only recumbents since 2008, and being a certain age, I have not noticed this effect.


----------



## T4tomo (8 May 2021)

404 Not Found Anywhere said:


> In a previous life I did a bit of scuba diving. I could almost guarantee within 20 mins of getting into the water I would be bursting. There‘s not much that you can do if you’re 20m and need to do a decompression stop before you surface... one had to, er, adapt to the circumstances. Talking to other divers it appears I was not alone. It could be that the more horizontal position and relatively higher blood pressure at the kidney level (vs standing or sitting) has an effect.
> 
> That said I don’t notice a problem even on my most laid back of laidbacks.


I find that when swimming. I put it down to osmosis


----------



## oldwheels (8 May 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> A catheter tube may solve the problem... just don't flush when standing...


Trouble with a catheter is that you have no control and that why there is a bag on the end of it. Don't ask how I know but I will say that it is a great pleasure just standing there and having a normal pee after it is removed.


----------



## numbnuts (8 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Trouble with a catheter is that you have no control and that why there is a bag on the end of it. Don't ask how I know but I will say that it is a great pleasure just standing there and having a normal pee after it is removed.


 
You can have a flip-flow valve, but you must release it every hour, and of course reconnect it to a bag at night time. 
I know this as I've read the book and seen the film and been there.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (8 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Never found that to be problem myself.
> Sometimes a someone would jump in with the pee zip undone. Panic. My suit had no pee zip.
> That is one advantage of wet suits when we started, warms you up nicely.
> You must have been down for some time to do a decompression stop from 20M. We regularly went to
> 25 or 30M and just had a slow ascent as normal.



now that my OH reminds me, it was a safety stop.


----------



## a.twiddler (8 May 2021)

You are referring to indwelling catheters which by their nature pass through the exit of the bladder thus taking away the ability to control the flow.
The external catheters designed for recreational activities work like a condom with a fitting for a drainage tube at the end. They are based on medical devices for short term use where conventional catheters could not be used. They don't affect your control of the flow, so can be used with a bag or without. Might be worth a look, though they are better tolerated by some individuals than by others.


----------



## numbnuts (8 May 2021)

a.twiddler said:


> You are referring to indwelling catheters which by their nature pass through the exit of the bladder thus taking away the ability to control the flow.
> The external catheters designed for recreational activities work like a condom with a fitting for a drainage tube at the end. They are based on medical devices for short term use where conventional catheters could not be used. They don't affect your control of the flow, so can be used with a bag or without. Might be worth a look, though they are better tolerated by some individuals than by others.


 
Condom catheters work best if your circumcised


----------



## a.twiddler (9 May 2021)

Sooo......may be more suited to roundheads than cavaliers.


----------



## a.twiddler (29 May 2021)

Seems like this thread has run dry.

Maybe I'll have to carry a discreet container to be used under cover of peering at a large map while stationary on the bike, or take opportunities as they occur. Maybe use a cape if it's raining. Just to minimise the time spent looking for a suitable place, and the time taken to do the deed. It's hard to avoid attracting a crowd on this bike wherever it stops, so the less time spent without the wheels turning, the better.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 May 2021)

a.twiddler said:


> Seems like this thread has run dry.
> 
> Maybe I'll have to carry a discreet container to be used under cover of peering at a large map while stationary on the bike, or take opportunities as they occur. Maybe use a cape if it's raining. Just to minimise the time spent looking for a suitable place, and the time taken to do the deed. It's hard to avoid attracting a crowd on this bike wherever it stops, so the less time spent without the wheels turning, the better.



Cycle in less populated areas. You’ll never form a crowd in country lanes


----------



## PaulM (30 May 2021)

I leave the bike on one side of the road, and look for a bit of cover on the other side of the road so the bike distracts any observers. Maybe take off your helmet and hi-viz to be less conspicuous.


----------



## numbnuts (30 May 2021)

or ........


----------



## a.twiddler (30 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Cycle in less populated areas. You’ll never form a crowd in country lanes


That's my natural inclination, unless I'm going to a particular destination. Nevertheless it's amazing how bunch of walkers can suddenly appear even in the middle of nowhere. Even a busload of nuns, fleets of cars, tractors from adjacent fields. It's like unzipping that zip sends a message to the universe, even when you haven't seen anyone for ages.


----------



## a.twiddler (30 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> or ........
> View attachment 591245


It might be the thing for professionals who can't waste a nanosecond in the middle of a race but for most people, a thing to be avoided. A hint to the chap in the picture -wear dark trousers! As for myself, I'm probably old and unappealing enough without going around smelling of wee as well. That's apart from the discomfort of cold squelching sensations in the undercrackers department while pedalling along.


----------



## climo (31 May 2021)

Makes me pee a lot, very often and copiously. I'd hate to ride through a city!
I believe it to be a combination of the position and vibration though I have a full sus trike with a seatpad. 2nd coffee is a no no.


----------



## oldwheels (31 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Cycle in less populated areas. You’ll never form a crowd in country lanes


Stop in such an area and get your zip undone is the signal for cars and pedestrians to spring out of nowhere. Don’t ask how I know.


----------



## a.twiddler (31 May 2021)

I was beginning to wonder if it was just me, both the recumbent induced urge to go, and the zip induced population increase, judging from the replies from the owners of apparently Herculean bladders in the previous 3 pages.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jun 2021)

Happened to me yesterday. I knew I was going to have to stop soon and since it is a route I know I planned a spot. Not a soul to be seen and no bikes in view. Mid flow heard a noise behind me and there was a ped who had obviously just dropped from the heavens.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Stop in such an area and get your zip undone is the signal for cars and pedestrians to spring out of nowhere. Don’t ask how I know.



Standing in middle of road isn’t best place though 😆


----------



## BigT (7 Aug 2021)

Recumbent Bladder is a real thing. My primary Bent forum, BROL, has threads dating back more than a decade that address the topic in great detail. All sorts of reasons are given and speculated on. All I know is, it happens to me when on my recumbents, and doesn't happen when I ride a DF.
It's been that way for years, even when I was in my early 30's and didn't have BPH, so I'm not convinced it's related, at least not directly, to the size of my prostate.

For years my only defense was to dehydrate myself so the need wouldn't hit me between available bathroom stops, or for the duration of the ride.
That meant I had to keep my rides to less than 20 miles, or plan my bathroom stops and hydration well ahead of time. PITA.

Now in my mid-50's, my kidneys are thanking me with multiple bouts of kidney stones. Right now I've got 4 of them, none less than 4mm in size, so my doctor's orders are to drink a gallon of H2O a day. If I don't, my pee quickly turns brown. I also get digestion issues if I don't drink enough water (Isn't getting old fun?).
This massive increase in fluid intake means that due to my Recumbent Bladder, I can't ride nearly as far without having to stop.

As for simply peeing in the bushes... Some of my favorite local bike paths are sparse on bathrooms, trees or shrubs, but plentiful on frolicking children or families out for a little fresh air, so dropping my shorts and exposing myself isn't an option I wish to explore any more than absolutely necessary..... or ever.

Then about two weeks ago, I stumbled on a cycling blog post called "Use of external catheter for racing (or just convenience)", and I kid you not, *my recumbent riding life was changed forever!* OMG, this is fantastic! Now I can just enjoy the ride and not think about how far I am from the next bathroom stop and how much water I can drink. 

To be clear, I'm not wearing a complete system with a bag and bunch of hose. I've got the condom part, and about 12" of hose that sticks out of my Spandex riding shorts, just above my knee. I tuck the hose in when not in use so it doesn't show. 

I'm thrilled with the results.


----------



## byegad (24 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Stop in such an area and get your zip undone is the signal for cars and pedestrians to spring out of nowhere. Don’t ask how I know.


I always wave to them.
Don't ask me what I wave!


----------



## fatjel (30 Sep 2021)

I once stopped for a pee on the trike only to find I had an issue with the cleat on one shoe and had to get my foot out of the shoe and hop through some mud to finish the job. Had a recently broken collarbone at the time which wasn’t helpful. Then I had to find a bike shop and get the shoe released from the pedal. There ended the first and only recumbent trike audax attempt


----------



## grldtnr (30 Sep 2021)

fatjel said:


> I once stopped for a pee on the trike only to find I had an issue with the cleat on one shoe and had to get my foot out of the shoe and hop through some mud to finish the job. Had a recently broken collarbone at the time which wasn’t helpful. Then I had to find a bike shop and get the shoe released from the pedal. There ended the first and only recumbent trike audax attempt


Since I am a laidback cyclist, I am not bothered, where I cycle in the crowded South East, I have never attracted an audience, do not 'inconveineced', if you want to go ,let it flow, I say!


----------



## alex_cycles (30 Oct 2021)

I was taught that the urgent need to pee when SCUBA diving meant you were getting cold - even if you didn't feel it. Can remember on boat trips in Egypt there was always a mad rush for the bogs straight after a dive.

I have also noticed when going out to play golf in the cold that it makes you want to pee. Same with bike riding in winter - you get the urge quite soon after going out.

So. I wonder if there's something about the recumbent position (e.g. having your arse and nethers more exposed to the airflow?) that makes whichever part of your body that causes this issue a bit colder than when on an upright? Just a thought.


----------



## Time Waster (21 Nov 2021)

Pro road race riders used to be able to pee on the move while keeping up with the peloton. Not sure if that's possible on a recumbent trike or two wheeler. Might need a pee bottle or reverse drinks bladder. I think there's a medical term for the last option. I have a strange image of a line of recumbent riders out on a group ride stopping at the side of the road for a group pee stop.

Running water supposed to make you want a pee. Do you mostly go out in the rain? If you're near us in nw England chances are it'll be raining.


----------

